# [xrandr] Doubles écrans

## jerep6

Bonjour, j'ai une carte graphique intel x3100 et je souhaite utiliser la sortie vidéo de mon portable. Seulement voilà, il y a un petit problème. Les deux écrans ont une résolution différente.

Écran LDC du portable : résolution de 1280x800

Vidéoprojecteur : résolution de 1024x768

L'image sur le vidéoprojecteur est tronquée, on ne voit que 1024px sur les 1280 et 768px sur les 800. En d'autres terme, l'image est coupée à droite et en bas.

J'arrive à avoir un truc potable en mettant les deux écrans à la même résolution (1024x768), mais c'est assez moche quand on veut lire que l'écran LCD.

Il y a t'il moyen avec xrandr et i810 d'utiliser deux écrans de résolutions différentes ?

Commandes

```
xrandr --output VGA --auto

xrandr --output VGA --mode 1024x768 //Aucun effet : img tjs tronquée
```

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.2.1

----------

## BaNaNe

J'ai le même soucis : un écran en 1280*800, l'autre en 1440*900 et l'image du premier est légèrement tronquée. Ca ne me dérange pas trop mais si il y a une solution...

----------

## Mickael

Salut vous deux, voici un peu de lecture :

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2

EDIt : jerep6 ton problème vient surement de ta conf, probablement la ligne virtual dans la subsection : 'Display' qui n'est pas assez grande. Regarde le wiki  dans le paragraphe :   the Virtual screen.

EDIT2 : exemple : virtual en 2048x2048 : alors en longueur avec tes deux écrans tu as au total : 1024+1280=2304 > 2048 et en hauteur : 800+768<2048 ==> coupure en largeur mais pas en hauteur.

EDIT 3 : faut bien lire tout y est expliqué avec des exemples pour votre problème : exmeple :

 *Quote:*   

> This can be fixed by editing xorg.conf and changing the virtual line (see example above) to something like:
> 
>    Virtual 2624 1200
> 
> 

 

Le 2624 : dans l'exemple du wiki, un écran en 1600 et l'autre en 1024 : donc le virtual en 2624. etcetc Attention avec l'option DRI activée pour les cartes intell le maximum est de 2048, si vous avez besoin de plus il faudra la désactivée. etc et comme d'habitude il faut lire les manpages intel et xrandr pour voir les évolutions etc

----------

## kopp

Hum, si j'ai bien compris, jereb6 veut/a sur la sortie projecteur la même chose que sur l'écran, en duplication.

dans tous les cas, même avec virtual, si tu augmentes la taille de virtual en 2304x800, il y aura un partie qui ne sera pas affichée mais utiliser par le gestionnaire de fenetre.

J'ai moi aussi cherché à résoudre ce probleme, mais ma seule solution était de mettre l'écran du LCD en 1024x768, malheureusement.

----------

## Mickael

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Hum, si j'ai bien compris, jereb6 veut/a sur la sortie projecteur la même chose que sur l'écran, en duplication.
> 
> dans tous les cas, même avec virtual, si tu augmentes la taille de virtual en 2304x800, il y aura un partie qui ne sera pas affichée mais utiliser par le gestionnaire de fenetre.
> 
> J'ai moi aussi cherché à résoudre ce probleme, mais ma seule solution était de mettre l'écran du LCD en 1024x768, malheureusement.

 

Hum je suis pas persuadé, va falloir que je regarde de plus près.

EDIT : Ce lien est très intéressant, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-670835-highlight-xrandr.html

----------

## kopp

La solution que le gars accepte revient à ce qu'on disait avant. Quand il a les deux ensemble, c'est juste placer l'un a côté de l'autre, mais si les deux n'ont pas la même résolution, il y aura une partie considérée comme existante mais affichée nulle part.

----------

## Mickael

Tu as vu ça où? Et soit positif un peu !

----------

## kopp

J'ai vu que c'est ce que j'utilise, et que donc ça fait pareil. Peut etre en utilisant xinerama (aucune idée, jamais utilisé et config statique si je me trompe pas)

----------

## loopx

si vous avez une soluce, suis preneur...

J'ai déjà eu ce problème, 2 écran de resolution différentes... jamais trouvé (avec xinerama) ...

----------

